# pbs audio



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

On this fortec mercury ii, if I tune to any pbs channel, I get no audio, but the receiver shows a Dolby logo. I plugged a toslink cable in, and got audio, but don't have a toslink input on my dvd recorder (using it as a makeshift dvr). KWBF shows dolby symbol and it has audio on the rca out. Any way to get audio on the rca jacks on the pbs channels? Note: The telemundo channels also have sound only on toslink out. FWIW, I have Spdif audio turned OFF in the setup menu. Tried the audio button, and only two choices are AC3 and AC3 again.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Davenlr said:


> Any way to get audio on the rca jacks on the pbs channels?


No. Some channels have AC3 as an option along with old-fashioned stereo or worse, but those PBS channels are AC3-only.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks. I see on lyngsat NBC Weather Plus - DVB 8PSK and
NBC Mountain - DVB 4:2:2

Would those come in on a HD Pansat receiver? I think those are two methods of sending HD, right? Wrong?

Another stupid quesion. Watching KUIL at 101 right now. Know Directv uses circular and FTA uses linear, but don't the two interfere, or is directv on a higher set of frequencies?


----------



## PTown (Aug 18, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> Thanks. I see on lyngsat NBC Weather Plus - DVB 8PSK and
> NBC Mountain - DVB 4:2:2
> 
> Would those come in on a HD Pansat receiver? I think those are two methods of sending HD, right? Wrong?
> ...


1- 8psk is a type of modulation and generally cannot get picked up without a "3rd party addon" for most HD units.

2- The only consumer FTA receiver I've found that can receive 4:2:2 is QUALI-TV.

3- More than likely you're picking up AMC4.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

You know that you're watching KUIL on 101, right?

To answer Question 3 directly, yes. LyngSat says that DirecTV's frequencies at 101 go from 12224 to 12676, and that's higher than typical linear-Ku FTA frequencies.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Yea, was watching KUIL Fox 64 on my 24" dish. Sadoun lost my order, so my LNB didn't show up, so when my Geosatpro came today, I put it up with the 24" dishes lnb...then a 60mph thunderstorm blew through, killing a bunch of people to my west and north. Dish survived. But I was spending my evening watching local news, so haven't tested much except all the PBS stations come in solid. Unfortunanly, the pipe I cemented in the ground was 1 1/4 and not 1 5/8, so unless I find a motor drive that mounts with Ubolts, I'm going to have to shim and bolt a larger diameter pipe on top of the pole....my bad. Should have guessed a bigger dish would require a bigger pipe.


----------

